# Oily film on water surface



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone experiencing this?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Eheim Skim 350 Surface Skimmer


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

+1 on this little magic gadget!! The description says it all. Im thinking of getting rid of my powerheads and running 2 of these.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks reckon!


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

If your running dirt as a substrate....its common problem ive found....


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Super common: 
Surface Scum - Aquarium Plants


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Eheim Skim 350 Surface Skimmer


I bought this small but effective surface skimmer last week. It works like a hot damn!!!!! I might try it on my big tank. If it works on there I will be definitely buying another 1. I didn't realize until I brought it home, it self adjusts to your water surface level. Very nifty gadget


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I had that but after running an airstone for a week or so and manually skimming it off once or twice it went away. Still don't know what caused it but it never came back. Might have been something in my substrate (eco-complete) as it was only there when I had first set up the tank.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Another article describing why you can get biofilm after a tank start up or later in a tanks maturity:
Biofilm | The Skeptical Aquarist


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Bunny said:


> I had that but after running an airstone for a week or so and manually skimming it off once or twice it went away. Still don't know what caused it but it never came back. Might have been something in my substrate (eco-complete) as it was only there when I had first set up the tank.


Im my tanks I think it shows up from my hands and the food amongst other things. I run a large air stonbe in my big tank and there always seem to be an oily film. Im going to try the skimmer on it tonight to see how it handles it


----------

